# Sharmik Poodles?



## AluePoodles (Jun 25, 2013)

Hey all! It’s been a LONG time since I’ve been here, so I’ve got a lot of catching up to do!

Anyway, I did a search and nothing came up for me, so I apologize if there is a thread out there already. 

I’m looking for any and all experiences or thoughts on Sharmik Poodles. From what I can tell, that line has not produced a litter in over 2 years and it also appears they aren’t in Poodles anymore. 

I can give more context later if need be, but I’m hoping someone can help! Thank you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

They seem to ne breeders of golden retrievers and go under the name Sun-Golden kennels

http://www.sungoldenkennels.com/assets/8 poodle pet-limited.pdf

It seems they have at least one poodle among the golden retrievers. Probably a breeding with this dog.

http://www.sungoldenkennels.com/index.asp?ID=20

They do have a lot of titles for their Golden retrievers, and seem to health test but it’s not clear for the poodle.


----------



## AluePoodles (Jun 25, 2013)

Dechi said:


> They seem to also breed golden retrievers and go under the name Sun-Golden kennels
> 
> http://www.sungoldenkennels.com/assets/8 poodle pet-limited.pdf




Yes that’s correct. They haven’t bred Poodles for years and currently only have one. That’s why I’m asking if anyone knows anything about the Poodle breeding/s that occurred. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I don't get it if they stopped breeding poodles in any serious way, why ask about them? This seems like the path to golden doodle territory and we all know the story there over and over...do we need to beat that dead horse again?


----------



## AluePoodles (Jun 25, 2013)

lily cd re said:


> I don't get it if they stopped breeding poodles in any serious way, why ask about them? This seems like the path to golden doodle territory and we all know the story there over and over...do we need to beat that dead horse again?




Not about that at all. They are a respected Golden breeder. I said in my OP I could give more info if necessary. I was looking specifically for anyone who has dealt with those dogs. I’m not sure why you made the jump that I’m trying to start a doodle talk, I’m not at all. I don’t want to talk about Doodles at all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

AluePoodles said:


> Not about that at all. They are a respected Golden breeder. *I said in my OP I could give more info if necessary*. I was looking specifically for anyone who has dealt with those dogs. I’m not sure why you made the jump that I’m trying to start a doodle talk, I’m not at all. I don’t want to talk about Doodles at all.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Cryptic comments like that leave the door open for any and all speculation people might have. If it is the goldens you are interested in then I would have inquired on a golden forum.


I'm done, not that important to me any further this morning.


----------



## AluePoodles (Jun 25, 2013)

lily cd re said:


> Cryptic comments like that leave the door open for any and all speculation people might have. If it is the goldens you are interested in then I would have inquired on a golden forum.
> 
> 
> I'm done, not that important to me any further this morning.




Not sure why you’re being so hostile. 

I’m not interested in spreading my breeding business all over, but to please you; a lady that has a dog from this line is wanting to use my stud. However, they have a breeding contract with their breeder that states a puppy back from a breeding. I’m just trying to do my due diligence as a breeder. Have a nice day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Never heard of Sharmik, but that golden retriever breeder looks like a large kennel/mill operation. The dogs are actually very nice, but I don't support kennel operations. I wouldn't let them have anything to do with me and my dogs.


----------

